# Time to lead fast approaching for soft-spoken Kawhi Leonard



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The small visitors locker room was almost empty of players. In one corner stood Manu Ginobili, showered and dressed and chatting with a couple of reporters on his way out the door. At the other end sat his Spurs teammate Kawhi Leonard, hunched forward and speaking to another reporter in apparent pain.
> 
> The question that Leonard had been asked was simple and flattering: How was he progressing as a team leader? And yet he looked quite miserable as he considered his answer.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/featur...n-nearing-for-him-to-take-the-lead/index.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I understand totally how hard a transition this could be for him. This is similar to the situation in which Rondo found himself in Boston without the big 3. Not an easy thing for a player to do.


----------

